# DIY c02 using compressed c02



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

After much thought, i've decided to go with a cannister of c02 for my planted tank. No yeast and sugar.

Are there any good resources for doing this, or where to buy cheap c02? I've seen some nice hagen-ladder thingies on ebay i'm planning to buy so that too. So that leaves me the following things I will get, and other things I already have.

cannister of c02
the hagen ladder diffuser thingy
silicone tubing

What else do i need? Do i still need a drop check?

Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For Pressurized CO2 which will run you around $160-200.

*5-10 lb CO2 Cylinder* - found locally from your fire extinquisher supply shops

*CO2 Regulator* - drsfostersmith.com for an Azoo Regulator, also Milwaukee Regulators on ebay.

*Diffuser* - Hagen ladders are efficient up to about 25 gallons, but I think you would want to keep things attractive in a tank. Check out aqmagic.com for glass diffusers. Reactors plumbed inline with a canister filter works well too.

*Tubing* - lets avoid silicone, and go with CO2 tubing or use airline tubing.

*Drop checkers - *good devices to guage the level of CO2 in one's tank. I don't use them, but they work and good to have if you're starting out.

Those are the basics you'll need. Have fun setting it up! 

-John N.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

If you're adept at DIY ... you can copy a setup similar to this one and save a few bucks:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/27883-nano-co2-ada-style-regulator.html?posted=1#post239680


----------

